# PPK/S failure



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So I took my S&W PPK/S out yesterday and after about 40 rounds, the trigger failed to reset after the initial DA pull. I flipped the safety on and off again putting it back in DA mode and it did it again. I unloaded it and dry fired DA and held the trigger down as I manually racked the slide as a bullet normally would and it still failed to reset. Being very sad (this is my favorite handgun/carry piece) I locked it up and put it away and continued to plink with my other guns. I just finished cleaning it and it is working now when I manually rack the slide as if a round had done it, it is reseting fine. When I cleaned it I did something different, I took the grips off and dropped the entire frame in an ultrasonic cleaning sink for jewelry. I noticed a lot of crud emitting from the trigger bar arm area. When I normally clean my gun, I just field strip it, wipe it off, scrub the obvious crud off the frame and slide with a toothbrush and solvent, clean the barrel, wipe it off and lightly oil and reassemble it. This has worked for about 700-800 rounds until now. So I guess this is just a heads up/ have you had this problem before kinda thread. Also, how do you strip the frame down to all its components? I don't know if it is possible. Of course the manual doesn't cover it and by inspecting it, I see a few parts the appear to be peened in place, so I don't think it was ever meant to be detail stripped. Any help/info is appreciated. Thanks for your time.:smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey there Hayes,

I've taken my S&W ppk/s down as far as removing the hammer and trigger guard, but I think the trigger bar and reset cam were peened in place. Can't recall for sure if I had the trigger itself out. I do recall that I couldn't take it down as far as I wanted to and that the trigger bar wasn't coming out without the use of a press.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, that kinda stinks, at least I know what to do if it ever happens again. Thanks


----------

